# Aria's first show since having puppies!



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was only able to show Aria today for this weekends show, and first show since April and Aria went winners bitch giving her 2 more points towards her championship! So proud of her! We only need 5 more singles to finish!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome job! Congratulations! She is lovely!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! I'm sure Aria will get those last few points quickly! She's a beauty!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She's looks so serene and confident. Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> She's looks so serene and confident. Congratulations!


My thoughts exactly! Aria is an elegant lady in the ring and as a mom to those beautiful little ones.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She looks so elegant and confident. A real beauty - congratulations.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you everybody! We had some nice competition and I had had such a bad morning I was really shocked when we placed. My friend caught my reaction on camera and even the judge asked me later when getting pictures why was I so surprised when he picked Aria LOL. I was really proud of her because she entered the ring wanting it as bad as I did! She was very relaxed and on point. (Must have been showing off to her puppy, Audrey, who we brought along to introduce to the environment! Lol)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She's beautiful, and as others have said, confident, serene and elegant!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - no doubt Aria will finish quickly.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations. I am impressed and your lovely Miss Aria is so very elegant.

VQ


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations! Do you show and groom her yourself? She looks beautiful!
I know that in the states it's a bit different points wise to get your championship than in canada. I think you need 15 points and 1 or 2 majors. I don't know how old she is but I would imagine she's 2 years old since you bred her from what I remember. Is it typical to take till 2 to get a championship in the states? Or were you not able to show her much or in an area without too much competition (or too much really good competition haha). I ask because I'm toying with the idea of possibly trying to get my boy's Am Ch. but I don't know how financially able I am to do that especially if it takes a lot of shows over longer periods of time. Thanks!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> Congratulations! Do you show and groom her yourself? She looks beautiful!
> I know that in the states it's a bit different points wise to get your championship than in canada. I think you need 15 points and 1 or 2 majors. I don't know how old she is but I would imagine she's 2 years old since you bred her from what I remember. Is it typical to take till 2 to get a championship in the states? Or were you not able to show her much or in an area without too much competition (or too much really good competition haha). I ask because I'm toying with the idea of possibly trying to get my boy's Am Ch. but I don't know how financially able I am to do that especially if it takes a lot of shows over longer periods of time. Thanks!





Mysticrealm said:


> Congratulations! Do you show and groom her yourself? She looks beautiful!
> I know that in the states it's a bit different points wise to get your championship than in canada. I think you need 15 points and 1 or 2 majors. I don't know how old she is but I would imagine she's 2 years old since you bred her from what I remember. Is it typical to take till 2 to get a championship in the states? Or were you not able to show her much or in an area without too much competition (or too much really good competition haha). I ask because I'm toying with the idea of possibly trying to get my boy's Am Ch. but I don't know how financially able I am to do that especially if it takes a lot of shows over longer periods of time. Thanks!


Hi! Yes I show her and groom her myself. In AKC you do need 15 points with 2 majors awarded by 2 separate judges. In my area, we have a lot of professional handlers, specifically, Tim Braizer(recently retired) And Daniel Chavez and Bill and Taffy McFadden often come up to our shows too, other great handlers and long time breeders are here too so there is a lot of competition for an owner handler like myself to compete against. So, Aria is actually 4 years old. She is my first show dog ever, so I have learned the ropes with her. I started showing her at 11 months and have sat her out for several months at a time for her to mature a bit. This last sit out was for her to have puppies. This show was her first show back since April for breeding. She won her last show too. Lol this past weekend she went reserve winners--we were so close! Just need a few more singles. Breeding her really has matured her and she is more competitive then ever now! Her 2 daughters we kept are turning out really nice and now that I have confidence and have learned so much I know it won't be as difficult for us with them :relaxed:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! I've been slightly lucky that the 2 shows I did to get my guys canadian championship (you only need 10 points and a 2 point win, though all his wins have been 2 or 3 points), I've been against dogs that weren't the cream of the crop haha. I'm nervous for our next show (we are specialing him at 8 months *eek* haha) as my breeder will have my boys brother(class dog), my boy's sister (class dog), my breeder's co-breeder may have one of his dogs (class dog), all the dogs I have beat (most class dogs), then at least one special who has beaten me (thought is not that great of a dog so I think with a good judge, and if my boy behaves!, we should be able to beat it. We have beaten it when my boy was a class dog once). So just a lot of competition, and some are experienced handlers (though most are breeder handled not necessarily pro handled).
I don't know if I can afford to try to get his Am Ch on him but I will probably wait till he's matured quite a bit!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, she is a beauty. Good luck on the next points. What do you do with all that hair when she whelps and takes care of her babies?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

West U said:


> Congratulations, she is a beauty. Good luck on the next points. What do you do with all that hair when she whelps and takes care of her babies?



Thank you! This post was actually from a year ago and I have since finished Arias?s championship. I?m currently showing 2 of her daughters (15 months old) and they are doing great! Aria will be heading back out for her grand championship in january


----------

